# 5D2 and Final Cup Pro



## FXMUNICH (Dec 15, 2011)

The question might be old and repeated for the pro .... but as a beginner it is important to me.
I am used to edit my video with final cut pro and I am planning to buy the 5D2 next week.
Is the 5D2 working perfectly and easily with FCP ?
I would like to read comments and tips from people editing their 5D2 videos with final cut pro. Satisfy or not ????
Many thanks 
FX


----------



## PaperTiger (Dec 15, 2011)

FCP will edit the 5D and 7D footage natively, but it's a nightmare to work with even with a fast computer. Always transcode to ProRes 422.


----------



## samueljay (Dec 16, 2011)

Basically what Paper Tiger said, unless you're using Final Cut 10. If you're still using 6 or 7, when you change any little thing you'll need to render everything again and it'll be a nightmare, so before you even start to edit your footage transcode all of it in Quicktime 7 or Compressor to Pro Res. Then once you've finished your edit you can relink all of your original files and render out the whole sequence once


----------



## FXMUNICH (Dec 16, 2011)

Many thanks to samueljay and Paper Tiger for the clear answers !!! 
I also found this tutorial on the web :
http://mediastorm.com/sites/default/files/pdf/Setting_up_Final_Cut_Pro_for_Canon_5DMarkII_Video.pdf

Wishing you a fab weekend 

PS @ PaperTiger : I had a look on your web site and love your work !!! Hoping I can manage one day this level of video


----------



## PaperTiger (Dec 16, 2011)

FXMUNICH said:


> Many thanks to samueljay and Paper Tiger for the clear answers !!!
> I also found this tutorial on the web :
> http://mediastorm.com/sites/default/files/pdf/Setting_up_Final_Cut_Pro_for_Canon_5DMarkII_Video.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks FX.

It's a worthwhile capture workflow for the most part compared to a lot of pro video systems. My favourite part is that you can dump the footage in the relatively small H.264 files onto the computer and transcode them to 422 when you need to. Saves a lot of time if you need it. A lot of cameras don't give you access to the files as-is - you need to transcode them straight off the camera.


----------

